# Do you use your iPad naked???



## Solidarity (Mar 31, 2011)

Since getting my iPad2 I have used it only in a book-like case. My friend recently got me as a gift a slip case for it that is padded and closed well with velcro. Due to that I've been using my iPad naked! Haha. I feel a little nervous sometimes using it like that but feel it's more comfortable to use. Does anyone else use there's with just a slipcase or nothing at all, and what do you think?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I generally use my iPad with no cover or case. If I'm going somewhere, I put it in a case.

Mike


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I use a book style case unless I'm using my Zagg keyboard.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I just use the smart cover and fold it in half (so the magnets stick together) and flip it back when using it most of the time.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> I just use the smart cover and fold it in half (so the magnets stick together) and flip it back when using it most of the time.


Same here. I do have a clear Enki snap on cover on the back to prevent scratching, but it is so thin I don't notice it.


----------



## tdmsu (Feb 5, 2010)

I use it naked at home, but also use a Dodocase at home and when on the go.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Kathy said:


> Same here. I do have a clear Enki snap on cover on the back to prevent scratching, but it is so thin I don't notice it.


I've got nothing on the back of mine, and no scratches yet (got it right a launch in March). I have neoprene netbook sleeve I stick it in when putting it in my backpack or brief case, but otherwise it's just the smartcover and nothing on the back.

I'm pretty careful with it, and don't have kids using it etc. which helps of course!


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

My iPad was a birthday gift in January and came with a Belkin back cover. If I remove the plastic cover, I don't feel safe, since I was threatened by the gift giver (a wonderful daughter) if I dropped the iPad. The cover provides an extra grip. It's probably mind over matter for me. Most of the time, I wear clothes when handling my iPad because of the sanitation issues.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

If I had an iPad 2, I'd use the smart cover. Since I have an iPad 1, I use my Zaggmate keyboard case (love it)! I have a gorgeous DecalGirl skin on the front and the back of my iPad. The skins are a photo of autumn trees against a dark, stormy sky, and I love them.  (I think the skins are called "Red and Gold.")


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I have an iPad 2, and I use the smart cover with nothing else.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I had a leather folio style case for my iPad2.  But the bulkiness sorta bothered me.  So I bought a Smart Cover and a Belkin snap on case for the back of the iPad2.  So with both pieces on, it feels naked yet still protected on front and back.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I have the iPad 1 and always have it in a cover.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have the Ipad1 and I keep it in the Apple case. Its thin, so it feels light to carry, and protects from scratches. Not sure about drops, but I feel better with it in a case : )


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, I have changed my tune. After knocking the thing over and getting a dent to which I had to take a small file in order to get rid of a burr, I got a silicone sleeve to keep it in. It also makes it non-slip, which is great. I should have done that before.

Mike


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

I use mine in a sleeve, otherwise it just has a Best Skins Ever skin on it, with a Power Support screen protector. Have tried two cases for it that stay on all the time, and ended up going back to just the BSE.


----------



## Keira Lea (Apr 15, 2011)

I use my iPad 1 without a screen cover. It stays in a portfolio case almost all the time. It's too slippery for me to hold without some kind of case. I was nervous about not putting a clear screen protector on it, but I haven't scratched it. (Now, where's that wood ...)


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

My iPad lives on a WedgePad, with a smart cover on the front. I find it very comfortable to hold and set down on, and just makes it overall easy to manipulate  

The WedgePad protects its back, the smart cover the front.

When I take it out of the house, it's in a Vaja case.


----------



## Quake1028 (Jul 11, 2010)

iPad 2 here, Orange Smart Cover on the front and a clear Smart Cover Partner on the back. When it leaves the house, it goes in a netbook sleeve. Perfect.


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

Definitely use it naked at home and always, always, a case when I am out.  More often than not people always want to test/use it while I'm out so I feel safer this way!


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, only at home though!  On the road I use a case that looks like an old school, from elementary school, notebook.  I cannot remember the company that makes them (husband got me it) but I can ask him!  I'll see if I can find a link.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

In a sleeve for the most part when it leaves the house.  Same with the Kindle.  Around the house, both are naked but dressed--skinned with DG skins.

Like Neo, mine lives mostly on the WedgePad during use at home.  I've tried a few cases, but most of them make an already somewhat heavy device (ipad 1) worse, so I don't bother with them.  The Yoobao Slim for the original iPad is the only true case I'll use, and even that's heavier than I'd prefer.  So typically, if it's going anywhere with me, it's in an MEdge Page Sleeve instead.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Another first gen owner who keeps it in a case at all times!


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Anyone recommend cases for the iPhone 4??


----------

